# Game of Thrones S02 Blu Ray - Synchro Problem



## Sarlo (22. März 2015)

Guten abend,

gerade eben die erste staffel Game of thrones auf blu ray fertig geschaut und will mir doch gleich die zweite staffel bestellen, doch nun lese ich überall, dass es das problem mit der synchro bzgl zu tiefen Stimmen gibt. Gibt es eine alternative zu diesem Problem? oder bleibt nur der download?

mfg sarlo


----------



## Gripschi (22. März 2015)

Im Zweifel testen. Ich hab diese direkt zu Anfang geholt und keine Probleme gehört bzgl der Stimmen, bin bei sowas empfindlich.

Fg


----------



## Sarlo (22. März 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Im Zweifel testen. Ich hab diese direkt zu Anfang geholt und keine Probleme gehört bzgl der Stimmen, bin bei sowas empfindlich.
> 
> Fg



Hab gelesen dass die deutsche synchro aufgrund der 24/25 bilder pro sekunde problematik tiefer ist

schaust du mit deutscher oder englischer tonspur?

mfg


----------



## Gripschi (23. März 2015)

Ich schau mit Deutscher. Ich schau heut Abend wenn es klappt mal rein.


----------



## Sarlo (23. März 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich schau mit Deutscher. Ich schau heut Abend wenn es klappt mal rein.



Wär super, danke.

Edit: vl betrifft das problem ja nur die alte fassung?


----------



## Gripschi (23. März 2015)

Hi.

Sry leider net gefunden, hätte aber eh heut nicht testen können, Großeltren belegen den Raum mit Player.

Aber Ich hab ein Ripp gefunden von damals als es rauskamm, da hab Ich nix gefunden bzw. eine Verzögerung nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Sarlo (24. März 2015)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Sry leider net gefunden, hätte aber eh heut nicht testen können, Großeltren belegen den Raum mit Player.
> 
> Aber Ich hab ein Ripp gefunden von damals als es rauskamm, da hab Ich nix gefunden bzw. eine Verzögerung nicht bemerkt.



Ich werd denke ich mal bei amazon bestellen und wenns nicht passt es einfach zurückschicken, danke schon mal für die hilfe


----------



## nfsgame (24. März 2015)

Die englische Tonspur ist eh besser als das lieblos und teils nicht mal sinngemäß übersetzte deutsche Syncroprodukt...


----------



## Gripschi (24. März 2015)

Bitte keine Syncro Disku hier. Ist nunmal eine Glaubensfrage, finde beide gut z.b.

Mache das . Was anderes fälkr mir auch nicht ein.


----------



## Sarlo (24. März 2015)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Die englische Tonspur ist eh besser als das lieblos und teils nicht mal sinngemäß übersetzte deutsche Syncroprodukt...



Stimme dir da zu, aber wenn ich ein Produkt zum Vollpreis kaufe, will ich auch volle Qualität


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. März 2015)

Sarlo schrieb:


> Stimme dir da zu, aber wenn ich ein Produkt zum Vollpreis kaufe, will ich auch volle Qualität



So sehe ich das auch^^


----------



## Sarlo (13. April 2015)

Falls jemand mal vor dem selben Problem steht wie ich: Habe mir nun die blu ray beim dödel-markt für den selben preis wie bei amazon geholt. Die Synchro passt  bezüglich des italienischen Sprachmenüs, welches manche Blu-Ray-Käufer erwähnen: laut information auf der blu ray liegt das an den blu ray sprach einstellungen. Wahrscheinlich haben diese einige auf Auto, was dann Probleme verursachen könnte

Mfg sarlo


----------

